# Medieval Church, Embleton, March 08



## Poolie_Girl (Apr 25, 2008)

This is an incredible little building just off the Castle Eden Walkway close to the A19. The Medieval village of Embleton once stood on the site but the church is the only building left standing, the rest simply mounds in the earth. It is well worth a little wander off the track to find it if you are near this place though. Some of the gravestones date back as early as 1814 so you are totally surrounded in history at this place.

Poolie Girl


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool place, I like sites of old medieval villages, even better that the church survives


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 25, 2008)

what a great little place, your photos are fab


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2008)

What a delightful church! That is so beautiful and your photos are superb. Excellemt stuff!


----------



## JulesP (Apr 27, 2008)

Ooooh I like churches
nice site - may have to pay a visit


----------



## Leo'sgirl (May 1, 2008)

Magic photos - thanks for walking me through it.


----------



## King Al (May 1, 2008)

Nice pics Poolie_Girl, very atmospheric location


----------



## Cosmicmoon (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm really interested in buildings from this era. Great find and amazing pictures!


----------



## LOTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely taken pictures, and haunting ly beuitiful the way the shafts of sunlight pierce into the ruined shell of the church,well done,James/lotus


----------



## smileysal (Mar 9, 2009)

What a gorgeous little church, I really do like this. Lovely pics especially with the sunlight shining in through the windows.

Excellent work,

 Sal


----------



## Krypton (Mar 23, 2009)

What a great place. Will have to go sometime!


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 23, 2009)

man this is like 15mins away from me! doh
great find P.G


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 23, 2009)

carlosthejackal said:


> man this is like 15mins away from me! doh
> great find P.G



Mate this is Embleton down Teeside way, not the one near you I think  I thought the same when I saw it.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely site PG, I have a real love of all things medievel, this is a real little treat, thankyou.


----------



## carlosthejackal (Mar 23, 2009)

lmao just ignore me,havin a blonde day


----------



## Purple T (Mar 23, 2009)

Lovely place. I really like those simple old churches. Nice photos too


----------



## Lusker (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice pictures


----------

